# StrommastenDH fast komplett blockiert



## w3rd (20. April 2008)

Hi, wir wollte heute den smdh fahren und mussten feststellen, daß er von der 1. Kreuzung bis fast ganz nach unten mit teilweise schweren Ästen im Abstand von 50cm versperrt worden ist... Ist das schon öfter passiert?


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2008)

Ja das gibts immer wieder mal. Da hat sich wohl bei jemandem über den Winter viel Frust angestaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeamJung (21. April 2008)

Vielleicht liegt es auch an dem "Unfall" vor ca. 4 Wochen, wo Polizei und Sani am SMDH aufgelaufen sind


----------



## Saci (21. April 2008)

uiui, das klingt aber alles garnich gut ... irgendwie hab ichs gefühl mitm strommasten gehts bald vorbei  - zur zeit häufen sich da echt die ereignisse - äste im weg, anlieger und kicker abgerissen - dann der unfall den team jung erwähnt hat .. hmm..


da ham wir hier bei uns im wald wohl glöück mitm förster- das bisschen was wir gebaut ham steht wenigstens schon seit ner weile.. aber is trotzdem kinderkram und nicht mt der Strommasten-Abfahrt zu vergleichen


----------



## wookie (21. April 2008)

Saci schrieb:


> dann der unfall den team jung erwähnt hat



gibts da mehr informatinen? was ist den passiert?


----------



## Saci (21. April 2008)

keine ahnung - habs au erst hier gelesen... weiß jemand mehr?


----------



## TeamJung (21. April 2008)

war an dem Brasilianerausflug.... nachdem wir alle runter waren, hat es einen Biker (Unbekannt) gelegt (auf den Rücken.... anscheinend nichts schlimmes, aber er hatte vorher schon Wirbelprobleme).....

Ob jetzt die Äste folge des Unfall sind, ist nicht bekannt.....


----------



## Saci (21. April 2008)

bitter... also äste lagen auch vor 2-3 wochen schon mal ordentlich auf der strecke. schade, das die strecke nicht einfach akkzeptiert wird.


----------



## aacho (21. April 2008)

Ich war auch vor kurzem dort, hab ein paar äste weggemacht und fahren zu können. Hat kein spass gemacht! 
Können wir nicht ein Verein gründen um offiziell die Strecke ausbauen und weiter pflegen zu können?!


----------



## Eike. (21. April 2008)

Wenn du einen Verein hast heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Stadt den Trail offiziel macht. Da steht noch wesentlich mehr dahinter.


----------



## black soul (21. April 2008)

ich hatte es ja vor einiger zeit schon mal erwähnt, dass der  SM momentan in beobachtung steht. eigentlich auch kein wunder, so wie da gefahren wurde. offensichtlich einige beinahe unfälle nach abschnitt 1, ärger mit wanderen und rücksichtslosen bikern, schade. hoffentlich beruhigt sich das ganze wieder. 
die äste auf dem oberen teil lagen gestern auch. am besten liegenlassen und umfahren.
ist aber nur die anfahrt zum teil 1, der allerdings war frei und soweit ich sehen konnte der 2. teil auch.
wir könnten ja mal  aufräumen/kleine verbesserungen vornehmen dort oben und das ganze auch zum fahren nutzen. WE soll es gutes wetter geben, samstag morgen wär doch ideal. also wer lust hat ich wär dabei.

ACH JA, ÜBRIGENS : VIELEN DANK AN DIE RÜPEL DIE AM SONNTAG AUF DEM ZICK ZACK  DURCH IHRE FAHRWEISE  SICH NEUE FREUNDE GESCHAFFEN HABEN. 
war wohl aber keiner von uns/den wattkopf- rumtreibern die da gewöhnlich auf den strecken sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (23. April 2008)

DIMB bietet Leitfaden zur legalen Errichtung von Bikestrecken an:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=331510


----------



## Saci (23. April 2008)

@ black soul - sicher das es sonntags war? - dann wars ich schon mal nicht - ich bin samstag mal runter - zugegeben ein wenig flotter- aber nicht "rüpel-artig" - warn au keine fußgänger unterwegs - außer sone alte dame mit der wir uns ein wenig unterhalten haben und die uns von ihren fahrrad UMfällen erzählt hat


----------



## black soul (23. April 2008)

@saci
hmmm, eigentlich bin ich mir sicher das sonntag war.
flott fahren hat nix mit sau-igeln zu tun.
ich glaub die leute die dort öfter fahren wissen wie man sich den spaziergängern dort gegeüber verhält.
geh ich mal davon aus!
aber leider hab ich die jungs ja nicht pers. gesehen, sondern  wir wurden angesprochen/angemotzt. 
hat viel zeit und spass gekostet um das einigermassen hinzubiegen. aber egal, es wird immer wieder mal zu zwischenfällen kommen. vielleicht haben das die richtigen leute auch gelesen.
auf jeden fall ist am samstag schönes wetter und das heisst ??:    genau !! trailen.


----------



## Saci (23. April 2008)

ok, dann warns wir nicht - uns is niemand entgegengekommen beim runterfahrn.. aber hasst recht.. manche wissen echt ned wie ma sich zu verhalten hat..naja... zurück zum thema - au wenn des au ned grad erfreulich is..


----------



## derEgmont (24. April 2008)

Hi!

Ich war Freitag am SMDH, der is nu fast völlig blockiert. Ich habe an einer Stelle am Einstieg zwei Steinhaufen hingemacht, um davor zu warnen; teilweise sieht man die Baumstämme viel zu spät...

Falls ich Samstag in KA bin, wäre ich bei einer Aufräumaktion dabei, allerdings würde ich lieber einen Termin während der Woche abends vorschlagen, dann ist weniger Publikum da!

Wegen "rüpel-fahrern": Es gibt sicher einige, die dicht an Passanten vorbeiheizen, das ist nicht ok. Auf der anderen Seite wird man manchmal auch beschimpft, wenn man mit Füssen auf dem Boden an Fussgängern vorbeirollt. Meistens sind es Personen der älteren Generation, die kein Verständnis haben. Ich wurde am letzten Sonntag auch beschimpft, eine Zitat "Landplage" seien wir  . Kann sein dass diese Leute kurz vorher von ein paar Bikern fast auf den Haufen gefahren worden sind; ich war trotzdem genervt, da ich wirklich im langsamen Schrittempo! vorbeigerollt bin... Ich verdamme ja auch nicht alle Spaziergänger...
Fazit: Leute die sich beschweren gibts immer, übereifige Förster und Rentner die zuviel Zeit haben auch (die dann die Naturzerstörenden Trails neben den betonierten Wegen sabotieren), darum kann man nix geben  .

Würde vorschlagen: SMDH wieder aufbauen, nicht wie eine gesengte Sau über die querverlaufenden Wege heizen und nicht denken mann sei in Wildbad und könne sich alles erlauben, dann passt das schon.

Falls es genügend Biker gibt, die während der Woche Lust hätten mal ne Sanierungsaktion durchzuziehen, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei (allerdings erst nach 18.00).

Ride on


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. April 2008)

TeamJung schrieb:


> war an dem Brasilianerausflug.... nachdem wir alle runter waren, hat es einen Biker (Unbekannt) gelegt (auf den Rücken.... anscheinend nichts schlimmes, aber er hatte vorher schon Wirbelprobleme).....



  Falls jetzt jemand an mich denkt, hier die Klarstellung: ICH WARS NICHT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. April 2008)

derEgmont schrieb:


> Falls es genügend Biker gibt, die während der Woche Lust hätten mal ne Sanierungsaktion durchzuziehen, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei (allerdings erst nach 18.00).



Die Leute die hier rumbauen wollen sollten endlich mal Kontakt mit der Stadt und den Forstbehörden aufnehmen um den Trail zu legalisieren. Ansonsten hat das was vom Hase - Igel Spiel und führt zu nix.

Wookie hat den Link zum DIMB Leitfaden ja schon gepostet, ansonsten vielleicht mal die Kollegen aus Freiburg um Rat fragen. So schwer kann das nun doch wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls jetzt jemand an mich denkt, hier die Klarstellung: ICH WARS NICHT!



Wer hätte das auch angenommen  , du machst das schon so, dass es dann auch alle mitbekommen...

Als ich unten im letzten Abschnitt gestanden bin um zu fotografieren, waren da zwei Jungx die 'ne Kamera und einen Dreckspringer dabei hatten. Vielleicht war das einer von denen.

Auf diesem Weg von mir ein "Gute Besserung".


----------



## black soul (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die Leute die hier rumbauen wollen sollten endlich mal Kontakt mit der Stadt und den Forstbehörden aufnehmen um den Trail zu legalisieren. Ansonsten hat das was vom Hase - Igel Spiel und führt zu nix.
> 
> Wookie hat den Link zum DIMB Leitfaden ja schon gepostet, ansonsten vielleicht mal die Kollegen aus Freiburg um Rat fragen. So schwer kann das nun doch wirklich nicht sein.




genau das haben schon einge versucht.mit dem förster besteht (oder bestand) ein stilles abkommen.
jetzt baut sich die ganze geschichte wieder mal auf. das wird sich auch wieder beruhigen, was aber nicht heissen soll das alles im sande verläuft.
also definitiv ist die anfahrt vom gehege zum 1 teil mit ästen verbaut.
teil 1 ist kpl. (wieder) frei 
teil 2 ist auch fahrbar, beide linien. einfahrt zum teil drei ist mit grossen dicken  bäumen, ca 1 m lang, 'belegt' man kann fahren aber das verbreitert das ganze nur mit neuen fahrspuren. teil 3 + 4 fahr ich heute ab mal schauen.
es gibt da noch ne kleine gruppe aus rheinstetten die sind aber auch ok und bauen bzw. bemühen sich hier keinen unsinn zu treiben.
was das legalisieren angeht sehe ich mehrere probleme. 
von der durchsetzung mal abgesehen, wer macht das und kümmert sich drum ?
wer hält die strecken in ordnung ? 
reden ist das eine, die durchführung auf längere zeit ist das andere.
wir/ich haben schon oft dort gesäubert, geschnitten aufgeräumt usw. das beschränkt sich aber auf einen sehr kleinen teil personen.
trotzdem wird es keine freie DH strecke werden auf der runtergebrettert werden kann. wie  derEgmont das geschrieben hat, kein wildbad.
lest euch  mal durch wie in freiburg /rosskopftrail das abläuft. 
nach wie vor eine wanderstrecke, so wirds auch am SM bleiben. immer wieder wird gebautes zerstört, so wirds auch am SM bleiben.

für ne säuber- und aufräumaktion bin ich immer zu haben. da es ja jetzt recht lange hell ist, geht das auch prima unter der woche. 



> Falls es genügend Biker gibt, die während der Woche Lust hätten mal ne Sanierungsaktion durchzuziehen, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei (allerdings erst nach 18.00).



wir könne ja mal eine kleine kaffeefahrt veranstalten, spass muss ja auch sein,und das ganze praktisch besichtigen. alles weitere kann man dann ja vor ort besprechen. 
also ganz konkret in der nächsten woche und wer geht mit ?


----------



## Nerd (25. April 2008)

Ich war gestern Abend oben.
Teil 1 & 2 sind frei, Teil 3 & 4 vollständig blockiert. Zum Teil recht große Äste und Stämme in dichtem Abstand quer gelegt - mit einer "kurzen" Aufräumaktion ist das nicht erledigt. 
Wollte morgen evtl. ne Runde drehen und wäre mit dabei, allerdings müssten sich dazu einige einfinden, um alles mit vertretbarem Aufwand wieder frei zu bekommen.


----------



## Saci (25. April 2008)

also ich würde - je nach dem wann das stattfinden soll auch mithelfen... aber kann das erst spontan zusagen.. macht ihr mal termin und ich klink mich ein wenns mir zeitlich passt.


----------



## black soul (25. April 2008)

Nerd schrieb:


> Ich war gestern Abend oben.
> Teil 1 & 2 sind frei, Teil 3 & 4 vollständig blockiert. Zum Teil recht große Äste und Stämme in dichtem Abstand quer gelegt - mit einer "kurzen" Aufräumaktion ist das nicht erledigt.
> Wollte morgen evtl. ne Runde drehen und wäre mit dabei, allerdings müssten sich dazu einige einfinden, um alles mit vertretbarem Aufwand wieder frei zu bekommen.



prima wären wir schon 2  
aber morgen is nich. leider keine zeit. ich würd eh vorschlagen erst nächste woche, lass mal bissle ruhen die geschichte. 
nächste woche ist feierrag  und vatertag und 1. mai.....o   mann ich seh da 1000 leute rumstiefeln.
mittwoch ?? könnt ich einrichten.


----------



## derEgmont (25. April 2008)

Hm, Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht; wie schaut es mit morgen früh aus? So gegen 10 oder 11 sollten noch nicht soviele wanderer da sein. Wir könnten ja schon mal anfangen und eine andere Gruppe bringt es die Tage zu Ende?


----------



## benzinkanister (25. April 2008)

wollt morgen auch ne runde fahren. wär auch beim aufräumen dabei, wenns zeitlich passt 
einfach bescheid sagen wann und wo.


----------



## derEgmont (25. April 2008)

Dann sagen wir morgen um 11 Uhr am mittleren Teil? Also vor dem ersten steilen Stück? Der ganz obere Teil ist ja nicht sooo wichtig. Da kann man ja mal die Äste erstmal liegen lassen.


----------



## benzinkanister (25. April 2008)

also elf is grenzwertig 
können wir uns direkt an der quelle treffen? ich knn mich noch nicht so 100 prozentig aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2008)

Wenn nicht in der Forstverwaltung in den letzten 4 Jahren ein ganz anderes Team eingezogen ist, kann man ne legalisierung vergessen. Die haben ordentlich was dagegen das Biker durch Ihren Wald fahren, selbst auf Forstwegen!!!! :kotz:


----------



## derEgmont (25. April 2008)

Ok, wir können uns gern an der Quelle treffen; ich schreibe heute abend noch mal, falls sich was ändert. Es kann sein dass ich morgen doch noch weg muss, das entscheidet sich aber heute abend. Wenn ich morgen Zeit habe, dann können wir die Zeit auch gern auf 12 oder so verschieben. Ich denke eben nur je später, desto mehr Leute. Dann vieleicht doch besser während der Woche.

Ride on


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. April 2008)

der-tick.de schrieb:


> Wenn nicht in der Forstverwaltung in den letzten 4 Jahren ein ganz anderes Team eingezogen ist, kann man ne legalisierung vergessen. Die haben ordentlich was dagegen das Biker durch Ihren Wald fahren, selbst auf Forstwegen!!!! :kotz:



Als bekennender SM-Runterschieber kanns mir ja eigentlich egal sein, aber mit so einer Einstellung wird das nie was mit einem legalen Trail.

Ansprechpartner ist erst mal die Stadt Karlsruhe, die Forstverwaltung kann so einen Trail gar nicht genehmigen.


----------



## der-tick.de (25. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Als bekennender SM-Runterschieber kanns mir ja eigentlich egal sein, aber mit so einer Einstellung wird das nie was mit einem legalen Trail.
> 
> Ansprechpartner ist erst mal die Stadt Karlsruhe, die Forstverwaltung kann so einen Trail gar nicht genehmigen.


Ohne die Zusage der Forst wirds schlußendlich aber nichts. Da kann die Stadt sonstwas sagen... Da müßte schon hoher politischer Druck her, und das wird schwer. Aber egal...
Dafür müsst sich erstmal eine Gruppe finden, die stark genug hinter steht und die Sache verfolgt. Ich würds mir wünschen.


----------



## black soul (25. April 2008)

@der-tick.de
claus, wo bleibt dein positives denken.
@Jürgen_KA
egal ob schieber oder fahrer je grösser die resonanz um so besser.


jetzt haut euch nicht den kopf ein. also erstmal ist da glaub ich ettlingen zuständig und nicht karlsruhe. und die in ettlingen waren zumindest vor ner weile ziemlich stur.
der förster war bisher eigentlich relativ vernünftig. ich glaub auch nicht so richtig, dass er dafür verantwortlich ist. das wär aber leicht rauszukriegen.

deregmont und benzinkanister
gute idee mal anzufangen. leider kann ich morgen nicht, bzw erst später gegen 16 uhr.
aber wenn ihr schon mal ein bisschen wat tun tätet 
versuch ich die woche den rest zu machen.
ist von den forchheimern jungs eigentlich auch einer hier ? ich glaub andreas??? heisst er. defekter fox dämpfer in ettlingen, neue linie  auf 2 teil,na dämmerts ?
und wo sind eigentlich die BRASILIANER häää????


----------



## andi1969 (25. April 2008)

black soul schrieb:


> und wo sind eigentlich die BRASILIANER häää????



Anwesend-(lesend)  
Na ob die Stadt Ettlingen, das legalisiert glaub ich nicht......last den SM einfach mal eine Zeit in Ruhe und mal etwas Zeit ins Land.


----------



## derEgmont (25. April 2008)

Also wie ist die allgemeine Meinung? Lieber erst ein paar Wochen warten oder mal ne Aktion starten? Wegen meiner könnten wir uns auch auf einen Termin nach dem Maifeiertag während der Woche einigen? Wenn wir so 6 Leute wären gings schnell und man könnte ein oder 2 Kicker wieder in Form bringen...

Nichtsdestotrotz würd' ich morgen gern ne Runde drehen, zumindest mal wattkopf oder so. Hat jemand Lust sich an der Quelle um 12 oder so zu treffen?


----------



## black soul (26. April 2008)

derEgmont schrieb:


> Also wie ist die allgemeine Meinung? Lieber erst ein paar Wochen warten oder mal ne Aktion starten? Wegen meiner könnten wir uns auch auf einen Termin nach dem Maifeiertag während der Woche einigen? Wenn wir so 6 Leute wären gings schnell und man könnte ein oder 2 Kicker wieder in Form bringen...



hi, 
meine meinung:  kleine säuberungsaktion nach den feiertagen.


> könnte ein oder 2 Kicker wieder in Form bringen...


genau das halt ich für falsch. wegräumen ja aber nix bauen. einfach mal ruhen lassen die geschichte und abwarten was nach dem aufräumen passiert.


----------



## Nerd (26. April 2008)

Hat sich dann doch schneller erledigt als gedacht. Bin vorhin vorbei gefahren - alles wieder clean!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremsman (27. April 2008)

Hallo Jungs..
schalte mich auch mal wieder ein  
was das legaliesieren von dem trail angeht.....könnt ihr vergessen..
ist ein weg vom Schwarzwald WANDER Verein.....was heist das wir dort eigentlich nichts zu suchen haben.....(gab mal ne Abmachung mim Forstamt ist aber schon LAAAANNNGGEEEE her...)
ich weis das es einer der Geilsten wege der gegend ist....bin auch schon manches mal runter gerollt... 
aber wenn ich ehrlich bin.....der ist schon Übel zugerichtet.....wenn man die Brems rillen auf den Querwegen beachtet.........hmmmm
bringt den Förster nicht gerade zu Freuden sprüngen veranlassen.....
na ja....habe ihn auch schon ein paar mal freigeräumt.....(und werde es auch weiterhin tun ) aber wir sollten echt mal ein Bisschen gras über die sache wachsen lassen.....und die sache bissele ruhen lassen........es gibt noch andere schöne abfahrten... 
gruß und gute Nacht Bremsman


----------



## DIRK SAYS (27. April 2008)

Ich gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht. Allerdings bezweifle ich stark, dass im IBC auch nur die Hälfte der SMDH-Rocker angemeldet sind.

Deshalb denke ich, kann man den Trail nicht gezielt für uns "retten" sondern wird weiterhin nur hoffen können.


----------



## black soul (27. April 2008)

Nerd schrieb:


> Hat sich dann doch schneller erledigt als gedacht. Bin vorhin vorbei gefahren - alles wieder clean!



 gut, und wer war das ?
hi bremsman, schön mal wieder was von dir zuhören.
ich habs ja auch schon geschrieben, abwarten und cola trinken..... auf jeden fall nix rumbauen.



> dass im IBC auch nur die Hälfte der SMDH-Rocker angemeldet sind.



genau dirk, deshalb kann man das eh nie kontrollieren. nur hoffen dass sich SM wieder erholt.  
aber gegen aufräumen dort hab ich nach wie vor nix und werd das auch weiterhin tun.


----------



## TeamJung (10. Juni 2008)

Wollte mal nachfragen, wie aktuell der SMDH aussieht... Die Lage müsste sich ja langsam wieder entspannt haben....

Machts gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Ich war vor etwa zwei Wochen das letzte mal da. Einige Stöcke/Äste lagen im Weg aber nichts wildes. Unangenehmer war, dass jemand den Absprung vom Double ganz unten abgerissen hat und die großen Steine mitten in der Spur lagen.


----------



## Saci (10. Juni 2008)

war letztes und vorletztes WE dort - und des stück nach dem ganz kleinen steilstück (2. oder 3. querweg - da bei dem stein wo ma runterdropn kann links) is KOMPLETT mit ästen zugelgt - so dicht das die sogar schon übereinander liegn .. kumpel hat 2 fotos mitm handy gemacht - ich organisier die mal.. *grml*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2008)

Da scheint ja jemand einen langen Atem (oder zuwenig zu tun) zu haben.


----------



## Saci (10. Juni 2008)

oh ja.. baer sehr erfolgreich.. wenns weniger gewesen wäre hättn wirs ja zur seite gräumt - aber SO.. des is echt zu krass - bilder kommen - wenn- dann erst heut abend.. sry


----------



## Eike. (18. Juni 2008)

So sahs heute im Steilstück aus:


 

 


Ich würds ja nicht glauben wenn ich es nicht selber gesehen hätte 

Inzwischen bildet sich schon eine neue Linie links von alten Spur, also genau das Gegenteil von dem was der "Erbauer" wahrscheinlich erreichen wollte.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. Juni 2008)

Da habt ihr je ganz schön viel Arbeit gehabt, beim wegräumen.


----------



## derEgmont (21. Juni 2008)

Hi folks,

ich war heute am SMDH und habe den Einstieg zum 2. Bereich freigeräumt. Ich hab' die Äste so weit wie möglich in die Büsche geworfen, damit man sie nicht wieder zu einfach auf den Trail legen kann.

Der Wattkopf trail ist übrigens schön freigeschnitten 

Viel Spass beim biken,

Ride on


----------

